# American Beech Tree Bark problem. Please help me identify!



## Sugarmyst (May 30, 2014)

Hello, I have an approximately 60 year old American Beech in my yard that is having an issue with one side of its bark. I've had it trimmed several times and all of the tree trimming companies assured me the tree was healthy. I realize tree trimmers are not professional arborists, and I'm starting to get concerned for "Herbie" (the name we gave the tree after the man who built my house and planted it). 

There are no dead branches and we survived two hurricanes (including ferocious hurricane Sandy in 2012) without losing any branches, so its strong. We have the constant issue of spouts popping up around the base and I'll admit they got really out of control. I just trimmed all of the sprouts from the base yesterday but they were so strong the base of them remain. 

I'm attaching pictures of the bark problem as well as the other side where the bark appears healthy. The last photo is of the base which shows the impenetrable circle of sprout stubs. Please advise whether I need to take action to save the tree. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Raintree (May 30, 2014)

Most American Beeches will have some root suckering. Heavy suckering may be a symptom of Beech bark disease. The old calloused wound is what it is, just leave it alone.


----------



## Sugarmyst (May 30, 2014)

Seriously? EDIT: Oh I just read your quote at the bottom at first, I didn't see the post above it and I thought you were saying my tree is toast! LOL! Thank you for the reply!


----------



## treeseer (Jun 22, 2014)

Herbie would like you to take the dirt off his stem and post a pic of the roots growing from the trunk.


----------



## Sugarmyst (Jun 22, 2014)

treeseer said:


> Herbie would like you to take the dirt off his stem and post a pic of the roots growing from the trunk.


LOL. Thank you so much for your reply. The pictures I posted were right after I had cut all the suckers that were sprouting up around the base of the trunk. The suckers were so strong that their roots remained, as well as a ton of dirt, as you noted. Since the picture was taken I have used a leaf blower to blow out as much dirt as possible from the gnarled mass of roots at the trunk (I shamefully admit that 3 years ago, knowing nothing about trees, I had dumped about 3 bags of topsoil over the suckers at the base, hoping to squash their growth--STUPID!) I plan to let Herbie breath as much as possible and never choke him out again. He's a very majestic tree yet delicate and time consuming nonetheless. Oh, and carpenter ants really seemed to like him this spring, but hopefully the insecticide took care of that yet didn't bother Herbie! Thank U again!


----------



## sac-climber (Jun 22, 2014)

Sugarmyst said:


> Oh, and carpenter ants really seemed to like him this spring, but hopefully the insecticide took care of that yet didn't bother Herbie! Thank U again!



This is not a good thing if they are indeed carpenter ants. Were they where the bark damage is?


----------



## Sugarmyst (Jun 23, 2014)

sac-climber said:


> This is not a good thing if they are indeed carpenter ants. Were they where the bark damage is?


 
They were on that side, yes. But my husband sprayed it with a good quality insecticide all around. Going to make sure today that I don't see anymore, now I'm worried. When we bought this house in 1999 we had a constant carpenter ant problem IN THE HOUSE. For 5 years we battled them, and finally we traced them back to their nest which was a tree in the front yard near the street. They pretty much destroyed that tree, but we killed the nest and haven't had a problem since. The ants on Herbie were the first I've seen of them in years.


----------



## sac-climber (Jun 23, 2014)

Sugarmyst said:


> They were on that side, yes. But my husband sprayed it with a good quality insecticide all around. Going to make sure today that I don't see anymore, now I'm worried. When we bought this house in 1999 we had a constant carpenter ant problem IN THE HOUSE. For 5 years we battled them, and finally we traced them back to their nest which was a tree in the front yard near the street. They pretty much destroyed that tree, but we killed the nest and haven't had a problem since. The ants on Herbie were the first I've seen of them in years.


They don't actually harm the tree, they nest in decay. That's where the problem lies. If you have carpenter ants then Herbie has enough decay somewhere for the to make a home.


----------



## Sugarmyst (Jun 23, 2014)

sac-climber said:


> They don't actually harm the tree, they nest in decay. That's where the problem lies. If you have carpenter ants then Herbie has enough decay somewhere for the to make a home.


I see what you're saying...I'm assuming they were nesting in the healed over part as seen in the pictures. How do I tell for sure if there is significant/damaging rot in that area, and is there a way to help it?


----------



## sac-climber (Jun 23, 2014)

Find someone in your area skilled in assessing trees and have them take a look. It's nearly impossible to tell you anything definitive by looking at a photo.

I wouldn't get panicked over it but if you are concerned its best to have someone come take a look.


----------



## Sugarmyst (Jun 23, 2014)

sac-climber said:


> Find someone in your area skilled in assessing trees and have them take a look. It's nearly impossible to tell you anything definitive by looking at a photo.
> 
> I wouldn't get panicked over it but if you are concerned its best to have someone come take a look.


Ok, thank you Sac-climber!


----------



## sac-climber (Jun 23, 2014)

Sugarmyst said:


> Ok, thank you Sac-climber!


Anytime!


----------

